# NINJA GAIDEN II (Xbox 360)



## Vince (Sep 15, 2007)

It's about time.  

HD Trailer:
Gametrailers.com - Ninja Gaiden 2, TGS Teaser HD

Screenshots:




























































 

Here's the Team Ninja press conference, streamed:
GameSpot Video: Ninja Gaiden II Ninja Gaiden II Itagaki Presentation 1


----------



## Vince (Sep 15, 2007)

shit, if one image is going to sell anyone on the game, it's gotta be this one, holy shit!


----------



## B Lopez (Sep 15, 2007)

Looks cheesy


----------



## Vince (Sep 16, 2007)

you obviously have never played Ninja Gaiden. It will own your soul


----------



## Carrion (Sep 16, 2007)

Br00tal, epic, gr1m. This game is going to be br00tly epic and kvlt.


----------



## B Lopez (Sep 16, 2007)

Vince said:


> you obviously have never played Ninja Gaiden. It will own your soul



I have. Im just not a hack and slash person.


----------



## Vince (Sep 16, 2007)

B Lopez said:


> I have. Im just not a hack and slash person.



NG goes way beyond hack & slash.  

Hack, slash, pick up in mid aid, stab several times then throw against the wall on fire before erupting in a pool of your own blood.

That's Ninja Gaiden


----------



## B Lopez (Sep 16, 2007)

That's cheese in Bob-lingo.


----------



## Naren (Sep 16, 2007)

I've got Ninja Gaiden Sigma for my PS3 and it's an absolutely amazing game. It's coolest near the end when you have all the weapons, all the ninpou techniques, all the ninja tools, and all the techniques mastered. Ryu Hayabusa is the man. 

This new game looks 10x more gory and violent than any of the previous Ninja Gaidens. Ninja Gaiden Sigma is rated D - 17 and older here in Japan, so I assume it's rated Mature in the US, but you still don't tear off people's arms or cut people's bodies in half. 

When I see games like this, it makes me want an Xbox 360 and a Wii in addition to my PS3, so I could play all the sweet games on all the systems...  Maybe back in the old days when I lived with my brother where I'd get one system and he'd get the other, but I don't see it happening with me living by myself. And I especially don't see that happening if I live with my girlfriend or get married.

I hope they put it on PS3 as well... 

I would not describe anything about Ninja Gaiden as "cheesy" or as "cheese."

The graphics look to be about the same level as Ninja Gaiden Sigma for that new one, except this new one uses a lot more brighter colors.


----------



## Alpo (Sep 16, 2007)

Looks awesome! I've never played Ninja Gaiden, but I will as soon as I get a PS3.



Naren said:


> I hope they put it on PS3 as well...



It's an XBox 360 exclusive, sadly. I hope it's a timed exclusive, so they can make a PS3 version later. I don't see myself getting an XBox until they fix the design flaws so I don't have to constantly worry about it crapping out on me.


----------



## Pauly (Sep 16, 2007)

Hawt. I'm not letting myself get an Xbox 360 until I've secured stable employment though!


----------



## b3n (Sep 16, 2007)

Holy crap! My 'must have' list has just been updated


----------



## DDDorian (Sep 16, 2007)

Pfft, they've been totally watering down the level of strategy and nuance from the old days...

Ninja gaiden - Console NES - Online Nintendo video games at 1980 games


----------



## 220BX (Sep 16, 2007)

the demo walkthrough from TGS07 is on XBL!!

http://xs219.xs.to/xs219/07370/ng1.jpg


----------



## Vince (Sep 16, 2007)

220BX said:


> the demo walkthrough from TGS07 is on XBL!!
> 
> http://xs219.xs.to/xs219/07370/ng1.jpg



They must've just added that, because I didn't see it on there last night. I'll definitely be downloading that after football tonight.


----------



## HighGain510 (Sep 16, 2007)

Alpo said:


> It's an XBox 360 exclusive, sadly. I hope it's a timed exclusive, so they can make a PS3 version later.



I hope it STAYS an Xbox 360 exclusive. Fucking Sony is lame as all hell making the new Ninja Gaiden PS3 only. It's only fair 360 gets one now so they might as well keep it xbox only.  I hate when consoles make games system-specific.


----------



## Vince (Sep 16, 2007)

220BX said:


> the demo walkthrough from TGS07 is on XBL!!
> 
> http://xs219.xs.to/xs219/07370/ng1.jpg



btw, I watched that tonight, it looks fantastic!

The enemies are just as brutal, if not more so than in the original game. That boss at the end... I would've loved to see the fight.

Also, it looks like Ryu is going back to New York for one of the levels. That should be interesting. IIRC the original NES Ninja Gaiden started in New York.

Oh, and to DDDorian... the original NES Ninja Gaiden games were fantastic and some of the best of their time. I loved them as a kid. The new NG carries on the legacy well and really ups the ante on action.


----------



## Shawn (Sep 17, 2007)

I don't have XBox (I only have a PS2) but i've always loved Ninja Gaiden games on NES and SNES. Besides Zelda, Castlevania, Megaman, Metroid and Super Contra games, Ninja has always been one of my favs.


----------



## Alpo (Sep 17, 2007)

HighGain510 said:


> I hope it STAYS an Xbox 360 exclusive. Fucking Sony is lame as all hell making the new Ninja Gaiden PS3 only. It's only fair 360 gets one now so they might as well keep it xbox only.  I hate when consoles make games system-specific.



What on earth are you talking about? The "new" Ninja Gaiden (Sigma) is a remake of the XBox original.  As far as I know, they could've released it on 360, but for some reason didn't.


----------



## DDDorian (Sep 17, 2007)

Vince said:


> Oh, and to DDDorian... the original NES Ninja Gaiden games were fantastic and some of the best of their time. I loved them as a kid. The new NG carries on the legacy well and really ups the ante on action.



Yeah I agree, but these days the challenge is based around skill and dexterity, not infinitely spawning enemies that randomly appear to knock you down a hole, heh. Hmm, I feel a thread coming on...

Here's a preview of the upcoming Ninja Gaiden DS, which looks really impressive.


----------



## HighGain510 (Sep 17, 2007)

Alpo said:


> What on earth are you talking about? The "new" Ninja Gaiden (Sigma) is a remake of the XBox original.  As far as I know, they could've released it on 360, but for some reason didn't.



Eh maybe it wasn't Gaiden, but Sony loooooves those console-specific games. Microsoft only does that with a few titles like Halo but it seems like Sony does it more often than MS.


----------



## Alpo (Sep 17, 2007)

HighGain510 said:


> Eh maybe it wasn't Gaiden, but Sony loooooves those console-specific games. Microsoft only does that with a few titles like Halo but it seems like Sony does it more often than MS.



Microsoft really likes to throw around money to get exclusives. They've got Bioshock, Halo, Gears of War, Alan Wake, Ninja Gaiden II, Mass Effect, etc. etc. Microsoft is just as guilty as, if not more than, Sony.


----------



## HighGain510 (Sep 17, 2007)

Bioshock is available on PC.


----------



## HighGain510 (Sep 17, 2007)

Anyways back on topic, the graphics look amazing on this game. It might be the first Ninja Gaiden title I will own since I bought the NES originals!


----------



## Alpo (Sep 17, 2007)

HighGain510 said:


> Bioshock is available on PC.



So are a few others, but they're still Microsoft exclusives.  If Microsoft hadn't thrown money at the makers of Bioshock, it would've probably come out on PS3 too.


----------



## Naren (Sep 17, 2007)

HighGain510 said:


> Anyways back on topic, the graphics look amazing on this game. It might be the first Ninja Gaiden title I will own since I bought the NES originals!



The graphics for this new Ninja Gaiden 2 are pretty much the same level as Ninja Gaiden Sigma, which as Alpo mentioned, is a remake of the Gamecube Ninja Gaiden game with just souped up graphics and a bunch of other features.

I actually think Microsoft does a lot more exclusives than Sony. And saying "It's on PC too, so it's not an exclusive" is not a valid excuse since it's Xbox 360/Windows, which are both Microsoft products. There are a lot of games that were originally planned to be multi-platform, but Microsoft paid out some cash and it became either Xbox 360-only or Xbox 360 and Windows only. Sony does the same thing, but I've noticed that nowadays there is a lot less exclusiveness. In the old days of NES/SNES/Genesis/PS1/N64, it was like 90% of games were exclusive to a system, whereas now it's more like 40% of games are exclusive to a system.

And, to Vince's comment, yeah, the original NES Ninja Gaiden started out in New York City. I used to own the NES Ninja Gaiden and the one for gameboy back in the early 90s.


----------



## Vince (Sep 17, 2007)

Naren said:


> The graphics for this new Ninja Gaiden 2 are pretty much the same level as Ninja Gaiden Sigma, which as Alpo mentioned, is a remake of the Gamecube Ninja Gaiden game with just souped up graphics and a bunch of other features.



Xbox, not Gamecube. Ninja Gaiden 2, in the press conference they said they're working with a completely new engine, whereas Sigma was just the same engine as the original game, but with higher res textures.

Sigma was done with a completely different team than the one working on NG 2. I'm expecting big things out of this game.


----------



## Naren (Sep 17, 2007)

Vince said:


> Xbox, not Gamecube. Ninja Gaiden 2, in the press conference they said they're working with a completely new engine, whereas Sigma was just the same engine as the original game, but with higher res textures.



Whooops!  Guess I wasn't thinking when I typed that.


----------



## F1Filter (Sep 21, 2007)

If you have a 360 and a Live account. You can download the in-game presentation that was shown during the TGS 2007 Press Briefing. The entire demo is in Part 3 of the video downloads.

The game looks awesome.


----------



## Vince (Feb 3, 2008)

Some new videos of the game have been posted:

Age Verification

Ninja Gaiden 2 Movie (Xbox 360)

 


on a side note...kicking someone's head off is badass


----------



## Uber Mega (Feb 3, 2008)

I'm sure it's a really fun game and all, and i like my fighting games...but all the blood and gore in it seems cheesy, pointless and over-the-top to me, i'm sure they could have made it just as good without having some dudes limbs and organs flying all over the place.


----------



## Alpo (Feb 3, 2008)

Have you ever played Ninja Gaiden? Everything in it is over-the-top and cheesy. Although, there wasn't any human mutilation in Ninja Gaiden Sigma. I don't know about the original, though.


----------



## Naren (Feb 3, 2008)

Alpo said:


> Have you ever played Ninja Gaiden? Everything in it is over-the-top and cheesy. Although, there wasn't any human mutilation in Ninja Gaiden Sigma. I don't know about the original, though.



No, there isn't any human mutilation in any of the Ninja Gaidens.

That's why every time I see pictures from this new one, I always laugh to myself. There's like 10x more blood than in any of the previous Ninja Gaidens and they have you ripping people's arms and legs off, cutting their torsos in half, chopping their heads off, and so on. The closest thing in any previous Ninja Gaiden is that you could mutilate to a small extent some of the demon-like creatures in Ninja Gaiden Black/Ninja Gaiden Sigma.

I have to wonder what made them want to up the blood and gore 1000x. It strikes me as a bit odd.


----------



## Vince (Feb 6, 2008)

Well, you could decapitate people in Ninja Gaiden, but that's as far as they went.

I like the blood. I think they're trying to get the media after them and give them some free press. It makes sense. Plus, the ninpo attacks in the new game just look absolutely fucking devastating. I can't wait to play this game, and I've been honing up my NG skills the past week or so. I love playing NG Black and can't wait to play this new one. I forsee a few days of calling in to work in my future


----------



## Naren (Feb 6, 2008)

Vince said:


> Well, you could decapitate people in Ninja Gaiden, but that's as far as they went.
> 
> I like the blood. I think they're trying to get the media after them and give them some free press. It makes sense. Plus, the ninpo attacks in the new game just look absolutely fucking devastating. I can't wait to play this game, and I've been honing up my NG skills the past week or so. I love playing NG Black and can't wait to play this new one. I forsee a few days of calling in to work in my future



I was talking to a colleague about this and he also found it really weird since it's a Japanese game. American games are oftentimes insanely gorey and bloody and when the same game gets released in Japan, the game gets toned down majorly because the Japanese ratings board (CERO) is very very very strict on gore and extreme violence. So I found it very unusual that a Japanese company would be doing this. The media after them would give them free press and result in sales in the US, but I doubt it would in Japan. 

I'm not against the gore, but I'm not really for it either. It just strikes me as really weird.


----------



## Vince (Feb 6, 2008)

You know what's also weird? Engrish.

Tell me Naren, why don't Japanese companies hire normal americans like yourself to translate these games to English? The opening scroll on the loading screens of ninja gaiden is a letter describing demon history in some pretty poor english and it's signed off at the end as if the demons wrote it. That's pretty fucking strange to me. There are worse engrish instances out there... Legend of Zelda and Ghosts n' Goblins come to mind, but in every japanese game, there's always some shitty english!


----------



## Naren (Feb 6, 2008)

Vince said:


> You know what's also weird? Engrish.
> 
> Tell me Naren, why don't Japanese companies hire normal americans like yourself to translate these games to English? The opening scroll on the loading screens of ninja gaiden is a letter describing demon history in some pretty poor english and it's signed off at the end as if the demons wrote it. That's pretty fucking strange to me. There are worse engrish instances out there... Legend of Zelda and Ghosts n' Goblins come to mind, but in every japanese game, there's always some shitty english!



I agree. But it's not all Japanese games. I'm betting that some companies do it so well that you don't even realize that it's a Japanese game. This is a subject I come up with every day, but my company actually really really stresses localization and taking a hold in the native language's country, so we have about 10 English translators or so (across the whole company, 1 or 2 translators per game depending on the size of the game). And, as a result, I don't think I've seen weird English/Engrish in any of our games for the past 5 years. There was something I translated where the programmer ignored what I had done to the Engrish in this one area and I was like, "Fuck that" and just ignored him too. He came back a couple months later and said, "It has come to my attention that the English on this screen is incorrect. Japanese people always use this term, so I thought it was right, but someone told me it was wrong. Could you re-translate it?" and I said, "Oh, yeah. I told you that when you first had me translate it." and I whipped out the file right in front of his eyes and on the left side it said the Engrish and on the right side it had my correct English. He was like, "Oh..." In other words, the final version was released in completely correct English with no Engrish, like most of our games. But I was all in his face about how HE had ignored the English I had given him, possibly thinking that I was wrong and he was right. I'm all like, "No, no one in the United States, Britain, Canada, Australia, or Ireland would say that." 

One of the reasons for that is that those are all action games. I work for a company that mainly makes RPGs which is text-intensive. Action games like Ninja Gaiden and Metal Gear Solid are infamous for having weird Engrish and bizarre English constructions. Action game directors and producers oftentimes put very little stock in the translators' opinions or the localization concerns. RPGs and other genres that are heavy in story or dialogue put a lot more stock in what the translator says, even in regards to things that aren't language related (such as "This symbol here looks like a pentagram. You're marketting this game for all ages, but in Europe and North America, you'll probably get at least a Teen rating for Satanism related stuff and this occultic looking skull thing here"). 

I see Engrish all the time everywhere in Japan, but usually most companies (such as Nintendo and Sony) get rid of the Engrish/correct the Engrish before the games go overseas. I'd also like to note that 80s and early 90s localization divisions in Japanese companies oftentimes were just 1 or 2 people. The one guy who just left my company was talking about how when he joined the company in 1995 or 1996, there were only like 2 or 3 people in localization in the entire company. A lot of the 80s stuff is goofy. And then there are tiny companies that think they can localize a race game, action game, or dogfight airplane game by having a Japanese translate it, which I don't think anyone has done since the mid-90s, but that always results in disaster (All your base are belong to us, anyone?).

The loading screens for Ninja Gaiden Sigma/Black are written in really complicated creepy Japanese with tons of complicated symbols that aren't used anymore and give it a really archaic and creepy look. If it's in really goofy silly English that's incorrect, that just ruins that entire aspect of the game.


----------



## DDDorian (Feb 6, 2008)

In regards to the over-the-top gore, Ninja Gaiden is practically twitch gameplay, so having limbs flying all over the place and blood spurting everywhere just adds to the intensity. This is the kind of game that benefits from being totally over-the-top, and while excessive gore wouldn't have been my first suggestion, I can't see that it will detract from the game at all.

In regards to Engrish, anyone remember the Megadrive game "Lightening Force"? The American translators fucked that one up It's no Zero Wing, but the Zero Wing devs didn't speak English as a native langaue either...

Oh, and for anyone with a Wii that digs Ninja Gaiden, check out No More Heroes. The style of the game is more otaku than 80s Hollywood ninja, but the story is great, the controls are quite fun and it features a similar style of frenzied combat. Chekkit


----------



## Vince (Apr 9, 2008)

New screens:

















One image that says "Banned in Australia"....


----------



## Alpo (Apr 9, 2008)

I saw those yesterday. This is probably the game that could get me to buy a 360!  Those new weapons look awesome! That chain thing reminds of God of War.


----------



## DDDorian (Apr 10, 2008)

Vince said:


> One image that says "Banned in Australia"....



Well in my opinion it looks to have about the same amount of gore as the recent Mortal Kombat games, so I'm guessing (read: hoping) it'll get through the censors as-is. If not, I don't have a vested interest in picking up a legit copy (unlike GTA4) so I'll have the uncensored version one way or another. After the surprisingly good DS game, I'm pumped for this


----------



## Vince (May 16, 2008)

New trailers up the ying-yang! Tons of 'em. This looks phenomenal.

Here's one of the best:

Gametrailers.com - Ninja Gaiden 2 - 360 Spring Showcase 08: Lone Warrior Trailer HD


Several more below at this link:

Gametrailers.com - Ninja Gaiden 2: Reviews, Trailers, and Interviews


----------



## philkilla (May 17, 2008)

I can't fucking wait....DAMMIT!!!


----------



## IrfaanSE801 (May 20, 2008)

I bought an XBoX 360 just for this game, I can't wait for it either! I remember playing the first one for the NES, or SNES I can't remember back in the day and I loved it. That cut scene in the beginning where Ryan and the bad guy run towards each other in the moonlight was freakin classic! This one looks badass, can't wait!


----------



## DDDorian (May 30, 2008)

Three quick points:

1 - this game is apparently on the shelves in random stores across America

2 - There's a demo for download on the Japanese Xbox Marketplace

3 - I need to stop reading wikipedia...



> Initial reception of the game has been met with generally positive reviews. With common complaints being the inconsistent framerate and awkward camera that remained almost unchanged from previous Ninja Gaiden games. However Gamespot revealed that the review discs sent to them did not contain the final build of the game[10]. This caused loading issues because of the media and some complaints may have been fixed in the retail build of the game. *Also, the game developers are afraid of Metal Gear Solid 4, and therefore developed an inferior game due to fear.*


----------



## Uber Mega (May 30, 2008)

^


----------



## neon_black88 (May 30, 2008)

DDDorian said:


> Initial reception of the game has been met with generally positive reviews. With common complaints being the inconsistent framerate and awkward camera that remained almost unchanged from previous Ninja Gaiden games. However Gamespot revealed that the review discs sent to them did not contain the final build of the game[10]. This caused loading issues because of the media and some complaints may have been fixed in the retail build of the game. Also, the game developers are afraid of Metal Gear Solid 4, and therefore developed an inferior game due to fear.



LMFAO! PS3 Fanboys 

If this is just AS good as Ninja Gaiden was on the Xbox, i'll be picking it up .


----------



## Vince (Jun 2, 2008)

I haven't heard of it in any stores yet, but I did get my paws on the demo earlier tonight. The game will not disappoint, that's for sure! The demo was a bit easy, and the first level didn't feel as 'epic' as the first level of the original game, but the action is ridiculously intense and the game really keeps you on your toes.

The most important enemies to watch are those with missing legs crawling towards you. They pack quite a whallop when they "suicide bomb" you.


----------



## Vince (Jun 4, 2008)

Got the game today. It's freaking sick!! The graphics aren't much different than the original Xbox game, maybe some better textures, but man the AI is top-notch. I'm getting my ass handed to me left and right. On "Warrior" difficulty, this game is harder than the original, but not as hard as the "hard" mode on the original.

I'm on Chapter 3 right now and loving it. Great game!


----------



## Naren (Jun 4, 2008)

I'll have to pick this up pretty soon.


----------



## DDDorian (Jun 4, 2008)

My version will be here in the next few days. I've taken it for a spin beforehand though, I really dig the kusari-gama weapon, and really, really hate those fucking ninja dogs. All in all, win


----------



## Vince (Jun 5, 2008)

Yeah, the ninja dogs are ridiculous, I couldn't believe I died my first time fighting them.

At the same time, though, the ghost fish are a bit more tame, they're easily dispatched with basic attacks now. Their motherfish, however, is probably the most insane boss fight I've seen in a NG game. I can't wait to see what this thing throws at us in the later chapters.

I'm really underwhelmed by the graphics though. The rain for example just looks terrible. I mean, GTA nailed rain. All Pro Football even nailed rain. Team Ninja should've done better than make it look like TV static. The graphics are almost exactly the same as Ninja Gaiden Black, except for the creatures and the lighting. What's funny to me is that the cutscenes look fantastic, and they're supposedly in-engine, but they're definitely a step up from the actual game. Probably much the same way Mass Effect was made, where the game looks great, but the textures & details are really ramped up when you go into a dialogue encounter.

The animation and the fighting and the AI are all cutting-edge though. If you're looking for action & combat, this is clearly the best action game ever made IMO, bar none.


----------



## Naren (Jun 5, 2008)

Vince said:


> I'm really underwhelmed by the graphics though. The rain for example just looks terrible. I mean, GTA nailed rain. All Pro Football even nailed rain. Team Ninja should've done better than make it look like TV static. The graphics are almost exactly the same as Ninja Gaiden Black, except for the creatures and the lighting. What's funny to me is that the cutscenes look fantastic, and they're supposedly in-engine, but they're definitely a step up from the actual game. Probably much the same way Mass Effect was made, where the game looks great, but the textures & details are really ramped up when you go into a dialogue encounter.



Wah. That sucks so much. 

I mean, Ninja Gaiden Sigma is graphically so superior to Ninja Gaiden Black that it's not even funny. I was expecting Ninja Gaiden II to be around the same graphics as Ninja Gaiden Sigma. But, if they've downgraded it back to Ninja Gaiden Black's 2004 graphics, then I might not even bother buying it. Obviously graphics aren't everything, but Ninja Gaiden Black/Sigma was hard as fuck. And, if it sucks graphically, I'll need something special to motivate me to buy it. I also heard that the ratings it's getting are mixed (unlike Ninja Gaiden/Ninja Gaiden Black/Ninja Gaiden Sigma's very high ratings).

I just checked the wikipedia and it doesn't say when it was released in Japan, only having the North American and European release dates.  I think it's already been released in Japan, though. I know it was June...


----------



## Vince (Jun 5, 2008)

The creatures and characters are all highly-detailed, Sigma quality. Some of the arenas you fight in are too, but many of the backgrounds look 100% the same quality as NGB.

Also, I read somewhere that the game's actually not even 720p. I read on one forum that it's around 585p and the 360 upscales it. Why would they do that? I don't know, but if you play the game you'll definitely see a difference from other 360 games.


----------



## DarkKnight369 (Jun 5, 2008)

Whatever it is, it looks good on my 1080p TV running the 360 at 1080i.


----------



## Naren (Jun 5, 2008)

Vince said:


> The creatures and characters are all highly-detailed, Sigma quality. Some of the arenas you fight in are too, but many of the backgrounds look 100% the same quality as NGB.
> 
> Also, I read somewhere that the game's actually not even 720p. I read on one forum that it's around 585p and the 360 upscales it. Why would they do that? I don't know, but if you play the game you'll definitely see a difference from other 360 games.



 It's like "Let's take a step forward. Good. Okay, let's take another step forward. Good. Now let's take 2 steps backward."

585p?  That is really embarassing. I might wait to buy it...


----------



## Vince (Jun 6, 2008)

Naren, Level 6 and 7 are worth the price of admission. The fight through the castle and then the arena fight against Volf are just epic. After you kill him, you're not done yet and the scene that follows is fantastic. The graphics are basically the same as Sigma, so if you liked that, check this one out. I'm having a blast playing through this thing.


----------



## Naren (Jun 6, 2008)

Vince said:


> Naren, Level 6 and 7 are worth the price of admission. The fight through the castle and then the arena fight against Volf are just epic. After you kill him, you're not done yet and the scene that follows is fantastic. The graphics are basically the same as Sigma, so if you liked that, check this one out. I'm having a blast playing through this thing.



I'll check it out and probably buy it. I really liked Sigma and the Ninja Gaiden 2 pictures and videos look really cool. I'm just really disappointed about the graphics (from what I've heard from you).

I had Ninja Gaiden for my gameboy way back in 1991 or 1992, but I didn't really like it. It's nothing like the Xbox/PS3/Xbox 360 ones. It's just a sidescroller pretty much.


----------



## Vince (Jun 6, 2008)

The graphics are hit or miss. Level 6 and 7 look fantastic for the most part, but even the inside of the ship in level 7 looks about identical to the airship in level 3 of Ninja Gaiden. The inside of the castle in level 6 is fantastic, the creature & character graphics are top notch, but many of the other textures leave a lot to be desired.

At one point you see a large panoramic over the top of Aqua City, and every house looks the same. It really makes you appreciate the time & effort that went into Assassin's Creed's cities when you see that.


----------



## Vince (Jun 8, 2008)

Man, you can't say this game has bad graphics after seeing the armadillo boss up close. Some real care and love went into creating that thing. And it schools you quickly too.


----------



## philkilla (Jun 8, 2008)

Vince said:


> The creatures and characters are all highly-detailed, Sigma quality. Some of the arenas you fight in are too, but many of the backgrounds look 100% the same quality as NGB.
> 
> Also, I read somewhere that the game's actually not even 720p. I read on one forum that it's around 585p and the 360 upscales it. Why would they do that? I don't know, but if you play the game you'll definitely see a difference from other 360 games.



Lots of 360 games do that. Halo 3, COD 4. They have to keep the resolution low so frame rate stays high.

Just more proof that the consoles of today are not "next-gen" like they were hyped to be.


Either way, I can't wait to play this game. My 360's DVD drive went out (an Elite no less) and should be back in a few days.


----------



## Vince (Jun 12, 2008)

I just beat the game on Warrior difficulty. After seeing what those last levels threw at me, I'm a bit scared to try Mentor now 

BTW, Sonia is freaking useless. At least that chic from the first game could fight.

Seriously though, it's a great game and a perfect companion to the first game. I had so much fun just on my first run through on this title and I can't wait to do it again.


----------



## philkilla (Jun 12, 2008)

I'm only on the second chapter so far...I have much to look forward too.


----------



## philkilla (Jun 17, 2008)

Chapter 6 now. Just fought a certain mini-boss...and died afterwards without a save....how frustrating.

Either way, this game is a blast. I do think if someone who has never played NG before would probably be a bit overwhelmed with this.


----------



## thedownside (Jun 17, 2008)

on my second way threw now, loving it!!


----------



## philkilla (Jun 18, 2008)

What's your gamertag?


----------



## Vince (Jun 23, 2008)

me? desertdweller56


----------



## philkilla (Jun 30, 2008)

Beat it last night. Last boss was a jew...some health would have been nice.


----------



## Naren (Jun 30, 2008)

philkilla said:


> Beat it last night. Last boss was a jew...some health would have been nice.



Seriously? Doesn't that seem a little anti-semitic? Yet somehow I haven't heard any outcry against Konami or Team Ninja for this...


----------



## philkilla (Jun 30, 2008)

He killed me to many times...I want my money back.


----------



## Vince (Jun 30, 2008)

Naren said:


> Seriously? Doesn't that seem a little anti-semitic? Yet somehow I haven't heard any outcry against Konami or Team Ninja for this...



Either you have the driest sense of humor on the planet, or that just went way over your head Naren 

Could you imagine if you got all the way through a tough, badass ninja gaiden game, and the last boss was a hasidic jew?


----------



## Naren (Jun 30, 2008)

Vince said:


> Either you have the driest sense of humor on the planet, or that just went way over your head Naren
> 
> Could you imagine if you got all the way through a tough, badass ninja gaiden game, and the last boss was a hasidic jew?



If you couldn't tell that was a joke, you need to go to the store and buy yourself a new sense of humor. 

And, yes, I have been told 9 kazillion times that I have an incredibly dry sense of humor, possibly the driest on the planet. It always 100% of the time manages to get people to laugh in real life, but sometimes on this site, I get people going "ARE YOU SERIOUS, MAN!?" or "How can you think that?"

I pray that you never misunderstand me again, Vince. 

 Actually what I was imagining when I made that post was: you beat all these demons and crazy ninjas and the last boss is this short fat balding accountant with a moustache.


----------

